# BUMMER!!!! Can I have a listening ear?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am such a scatterbrain. I sent off the exudate from Snowbell's abscess, and forgot to send an ice pack with it! The lady at WADDL said they can still do the test, but they may not be able to be sure if the results are negative. :hair: Based on the evidence, _I _know that Snowbell's abscess was not CL, but I wanted concrete proof.
So I called Pavlab, where I sent the blood, and the guy said they could run a CL test on Snowbell's blood...but this is the same blood that accidentally got heated up because I, idiot that I am, left it on top of the microwave. (The guy did say the blood was fine, and they ran the tests. I hope he knows what he's doing, because I obviously don't!) And of course the blood test is not as accurate as a culture anyway.
I have been SO busy lately - my two nieces needed dresses tonight (for a Reformation Day thing their church does) and I have been working like a beaver to get them done, and what with Snowbell having her abscess, and planning a trip soon, trying to get hay and warm doghouses for winter, etc., I am really overwhelmed!:dazed: :crazy:
Next year I'll send blood in again (and this time I WON'T leave it on the microwave in the meantime) and have them all tested for Johne's, and Snowbell tested for CL. I'll be sitting on my hands until then anyway, because I can't sell any goats for a year on account of the Johne's.
Thanks for listening! I'm not complaining; I like excitement and unpredictability in my life, but sometimes the kind of excitement isn't exactly what I had planned!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would also send in a fecal for the Johnes :thumb: Best of luck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes, I should do that if the blood tests are negative. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AND...the crowning event of a bad day...the dog mortally wounded one of my new ducks. I had to kill the duck. I thought the dog was doing pretty good with them, but we have more work to do.
Now I get to eat roast duck for the first time in my life...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it a new livestock dog? Poor duck! I'm so sorry. ):


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No, he's a pet; we taught him to leave the goats and the chickens alone, but the ducks are still new to him. Thanks for listening, Woodhaven. I do have some good news - the Johne's tests were negative!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the Johnes was negative. Hopefully things will settle down for you soon. :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I am SO glad the tests came back negative! yay! I know how it is to be a scatterbrain and mistakes can be so stressful. Hope things look up for you soon, try not to worry. BTW stress tabs (b vitamins) actually do help with these things!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> No, he's a pet; we taught him to leave the goats and the chickens alone, but the ducks are still new to him. Thanks for listening, Woodhaven. I do have some good news - the Johne's tests were negative!


AHHHH!!! :leap::leap::leap::leap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I know how it is to be a scatterbrain


LOL! Glad I'm not the only one! I'm curious...what do the B vitamins do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

B vitamins help your brain chemistry to cope with stress. They help your memory, attitude and make you just function and feel better. (ever notice when you are stressed out you can get real short tempered, forgetful, and just feel " foggy"?) I researched which ones help the most and found a stress formula that had what I needed. It's funny, we think about what our goats get depleted in nutritionally, copper, selenium and such, but we forget what a busy life and stress in general can do to us!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , you have had a bad time of it . I so sorry 
But , at least its not CL , neg for J. 
Just curious , what kind of dog do you have ?
Sorry about your duck  

Take yourself shopping , you really deserve a nice treat 
Get yourself a nice warm , snuggly sweater or something , lolol.

Things do get better


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Trickyroo! He's a husky/lab cross. I know, husky doesn't sound that great to be around animals, but he used to chase the goats and chickens, and he never does anymore. It's just curiosity, I do believe, and I know he can learn not to chase ducks. I do not leave him with any of the animals overnight, and I check on them frequently throughout the day when they are together.



> Take yourself shopping , you really deserve a nice treat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I can't stand shopping! But I love snuggly sweaters!  Thanks so much for your encouragement!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha, I can't stand shopping! But I love snuggly sweaters!  Thanks so much for your encouragement![/QUOTE]

Anytime  :hug:

Your right about the Husky part of your dog....sometimes they can be a challenge to train. It just may be when the ducks flap their wings , it spikes his curiosity .....or it's the Lab part , birds in general that would understandably 
cause him to do what comes naturally..but with a 'soft'mouth.
IMO , it maybe extremely hard for you to keep your dog from going after your ducks . I can't have one of my Borders out when the chickens are foraging because his prey drive is just way too strong. Just gotta live with it 
He comes out on lead , that's all.


----------

